# Black Hills Lakes



## Steve M (Dec 14, 2005)

Is any one taking some fish threw the ice? Whats up with Angustora in the winter never here of any one doing good threw the ice?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

people are doing pretty good but this hot weather isnt helping the ice any..


----------



## Steve M (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello WS7
I've been up to Sheridan lake after perch. Every one I talk to is catching them. I can't get it down for some reason I've got all of the wright equipment just can't catch them. I'm fishing deep 40 feet. I can see them on my flasher but I can't feel them bite if they are biteing. Can't wait for the open water.


----------

